# Australia tops OECD annual best country to live in index



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia has been ranked the world's happiest nation among developed economies for the third year running in an annual index compiled by the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development. The top position went to Australia because of the overall strength of its economy which is continuing to do well while those in European countries and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia tops OECD annual best country to live in index...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

